# Indiana 2011



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

The Indiana 2011 competition will take place on November 5th at the Fishers Library (5 Municipal Drive
Fishers, IN 46038). More information is available on the website. Hope to see you there!


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

I am pretty sure Mike was suppose to start this thread.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> I am pretty sure Mike was suppose to start this thread.



Delete your post then so I can delete the original. I didn't know he was supposed to.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

True; thanks for posting it! We'll be having it at the Fishers Library (just north of Indianapolis) - the same place we used in January of last year. This time we have all three rooms the whole day; we'll use the stage area for lunch and for multiBLD, and maybe a few other things. We're including all of the events we didn't have in January 2010: 5x5x5, 7x7x7, multiBLD, and megaminx, along with most of the events we usually have at KOII competitions. No big cubes BLD, fewest moves, or 6x6x6 this time - I wanted to make sure we had time for the other less common events. I'd like to think that we'll always cover all official events between any two consecutive Fishers competitions in the future.

Anyway, I hope to see a bunch of people there!

@emolover and iEnjoyCubing: it's okay; I've responded now, which is fine.


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Delete your post then so I can delete the original. I didn't know he was supposed to.


 
I doubt he would really care anyway because Mike is a nice guy.

I am doing

2x2 
3x3
4x4 
5x5
7x7
OH
WF
Magic(I need to borrow yours for that)
Megaminx 
Pyraminx
Sq-1 
Clock



Mike Hughey said:


> Anyway, I hope to see a bunch of people there!



Wasnt there a lot of people there both of the last two times? Or was I just overwhelmed because I was a noob back then?

At the UIndy and some Ohio one, it seemed like there was not a lot of people.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> I doubt he would really care anyway because Mike is a nice guy.
> 
> I am doing
> 
> ...



You are NOT borrowing my magic. Lol. Buy one this weekend. And what is WF?


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 19, 2011)

I should be able to make it. Anyone at OSU/in the Columbus area willing to give me a ride? If not, I'll have to bug my parents to drive down, pick me up and take me haha. 

Hopefully Square-1 happens, as after learning it at Nats I've become kind of addicted.


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> You are NOT borrowing my magic. Lol. Buy one this weekend. And what is WF?


 
Why cant I borrow your magic to do 5 really slow solves on?

I'm not going to break the dang thing.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 19, 2011)

I love the event list, thank you for featuring the less common events. 

eh, there's a small chance I'll go. Maybe like, 10%. If my parents didn't think it was too far, then yeah. I'll have to miss something, but I'm allowed to. If was given ride, or I had taken drivers ed earlier and I could use it as an excuse to drive, then yeah.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Why cant I borrow your magic to do 5 really slow solves on?
> 
> I'm not going to break the dang thing.



Oh yes you will. I've almost broken it twice  Just get one this weekend. Btw don't forget my Alpha CC/FII tomorrow (respond to this in a PM, the thread shouldn't be for our conversations ).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 19, 2011)

really want to go.... just need a really good excuse to make my parents agree that a 9 hour round trip for a cubing competition is worth it....
just wondering: why does registration have to be at 7am? kinda forces me to stay the night.... and during the school year....


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 19, 2011)

Yuxuibbs said:


> really want to go.... just need a really good excuse to make my parents agree that a 9 hour round trip for a cubing competition is worth it....
> just wondering: why does registration have to be at 7am? kinda forces me to stay the night.... and during the school year....


 

The registration is at 9:00

Pre-register


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Aug 19, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> The registration is at 9:00
> 
> Pre-register


 
still means driving before 5am to get there on time.... wish there was a competition even closer to michigan.....


----------



## emolover (Aug 19, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> Oh yes you will. I've almost broken it twice  Just get one this weekend. Btw don't forget my Alpha CC/FII tomorrow (respond to this in a PM, the thread shouldn't be for our conversations ).


 
Come on! Let me! 

_______________________________________

Could somebody lend me a crappy magic so I can do that event? I wont break it.


----------



## insane569 (Aug 19, 2011)

really want to go
well see later


----------



## NeedReality (Aug 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Come on! Let me!
> 
> _______________________________________
> 
> Could somebody lend me a crappy magic so I can do that event? I wont break it.


 
I won't be doing magic, so as long as I'm there (99% sure I will be), you can use mine.


----------



## hatter (Aug 19, 2011)

Im sure I'll probably be there. As always, mike, if you need help don't hesitate to ask me. I can try my best to help you out!


We should try to get a meetup in before the competition. Itll be here soon, though.


----------



## Carson (Aug 19, 2011)

College


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2011)

we should totally add computer cube to the list of events. Just like any other event you have to bring your own computer to do it lol.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 19, 2011)

hatter said:


> Im sure I'll probably be there. As always, mike, if you need help don't hesitate to ask me. I can try my best to help you out!
> 
> We should try to get a meetup in before the competition. Itll be here soon, though.


Thanks for the offer - I'm sure I'd appreciate the help! I think a meetup would be nice.

@Carson: Am disappoint.


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hmmm...


----------



## jms_gears1 (Aug 19, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Thanks for the offer - I'm sure I'd appreciate the help! I think a meetup would be nice.
> 
> @Carson: Am disappoint.


 
For sure. Itll give me more chances to smoke James


----------



## kprox1994 (Aug 21, 2011)

There's a good chance that I can go.


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

Would anyone like to buy an unmodded black V-cube 6x6 for 25$ and a White Maru 5x5 for 20$ at the competition?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike, Allison, JT, any other Indy area cubers: Meetup soon at the normal spot (Keystone at the Crossing?) By soon I mean sometime after September 8th. 

JT: You'll probably need to find your own ride to both the meetup and the comp. I'll be living on the North side (86th st) at that time, so that means you are no longer on my way  Also, smoke me officially, then it'll count 

Mike: As always, of course I'm very willing to help out in any manner 

For those who might need travel accommodations, I might have a futon or something in a spare bed room come November, but I'll also have a puppy at that time as well. If you need a place to stay and love dogs, we might be able to work something out  Rule is, you can't be faster than me


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

I don't have school the friday before , so one of the only reasons I wouldn't be able to go is if our cross county team goes to state (the state meet is Nov. 5th). 

The other reasons are that my cross country playoff meets would be interfering with my music classes on saterdays (which are super serious and I could get expelled if I miss two in a row), so even if we don't go to state (which is 95% we won't go  ), I would have to be in class so I don't miss a bunch of classes in a row. 

Eh, you guys probably don't care why I can't come (if), but whatever.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 22, 2011)

I forgot to do this in my previous post:

Anthony Brooks: I'm callin' you out! Michigan is close enough to come visit Indianapolis!


----------



## mr. giggums (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> I don't have school the friday before , so one of the only reasons I wouldn't be able to go is if our cross county team goes to state (the state meet is Nov. 5th).


 
This is the exact same reason why I also might not be able to go but I think I have a decent chance at making it.

It would be awesome if I could go though.


----------



## Me (Aug 22, 2011)

Most exCeLlent. Must remember tO keep this weekend Clear, really liKed this venue the first time. 
Great list of events and tentative events, I would give suggestions as to what to add and not add from that list, but they'd be really biased. >.>


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 22, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Mike, Allison, JT, any other Indy area cubers: Meetup soon at the normal spot (Keystone at the Crossing?) By soon I mean sometime after September 8th.



If you can provide some more details I might show up...  That would be cool, I live really close.

And on a general note... from what I have seen if Anthony Brooks/Thrawst came that would be awesome...


----------



## Dan456 (Aug 22, 2011)

emolover said:


> Would anyone like to buy an unmodded black V-cube 6x6 for 25$ and a White Maru 5x5 for 20$ at the competition?


 
I'd trade you my lingao magic for the 5x5 lol


----------



## emolover (Aug 22, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> If you can provide some more details I might show up...  That would be cool, I live really close.
> 
> And on a general note... from what I have seen if Anthony Brooks/Thrawst came that would be awesome...


 
Would you be interested in driving me?!?!?!




Dan456 said:


> I'd trade you my lingao magic for the 5x5 lol


 
If you give me a master magic with it too.


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 22, 2011)

insane569 said:


> really want to go
> well see later


 
What state and town do you live in?


----------



## AJ Blair (Aug 22, 2011)

Me said:


> Most exCeLlent. Must remember tO keep this weekend Clear, really liKed this venue the first time.
> Great list of events and tentative events, I would give suggestions as to what to add and not add from that list, but they'd be really biased. >.>


 
Aaaahaaaa, I get it!

I might be able to make it to this! Wooohoo!


----------



## insane569 (Aug 22, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> What state and town do you live in?


 
brookfield illinois


----------



## DaKrazedKyubizt (Aug 22, 2011)

WHAT AM I SUPPOSED TO DO? I'm in COLLEGE!!!! NOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

So close (to my house), yet so far away (from my school)....

:'(


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 22, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> I forgot to do this in my previous post:
> 
> Anthony Brooks: I'm callin' you out! Michigan is close enough to come visit Indianapolis!


 
Anthony is staying with us if he can come. The biggest concern now is finding him a ride.

@Thrawst: we'll see what we can do, but it will remain tentative, since the schedule is very full.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 22, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> Anthony is staying with us if he can come. The biggest concern now is finding him a ride.
> 
> @Thrawst: we'll see what we can do, but it will remain tentative, since the schedule is very full.


 
If he can make it down early enough friday evening, maybe a meetup Fri. evening?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 22, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> If he can make it down early enough friday evening, maybe a meetup Fri. evening?



At Keystone at the Crossing? (if it will happen)

@emolover Sure.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 23, 2011)

Keystone at the Crossing is where we had our previous (two) meetups, so yes, probably there  I wouldn't mind having a meetup in early October either


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Aug 23, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Keystone at the Crossing is where we had our previous (two) meetups, so yes, probably there  I wouldn't mind having a meetup in early October either


 
I'm good with that aswell. Just decide on a date/time and I'll be there.


----------



## rubiksczar (Aug 26, 2011)

great, i find out about a comp. an 1 and a half away and I happen to move temporally to Kansas city during that time


----------



## ShadenSmith (Aug 26, 2011)

Perhaps I will make it to this one.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Aug 26, 2011)

Depends on my grades /= hoping I can. If I can, I will be driving there, but with my mom in the passenger seat. I only have my permit.


----------



## Jaycee (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow, this could be the first comp I go to!  Then I'll be able to have my WCA Profile finally >__>


----------



## Mikel (Aug 26, 2011)

I might be coming to this along with my friend Arjay and possibly other members of the Iowa State University Cube Club. It's a long drive, but all the events look fun!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Aug 28, 2011)

Carson said:


> College


 
Very confused. Your college has classes on Saturdays too?


----------



## TheCubeMaster5000 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hooooboy. That's a long drive. What a perfect opportunity to get some nighttime driving hours in. =)
Please do square-1!! Either that or I'm going to have to go and buy a pyraminx.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 29, 2011)

TheCubeMaster5000 said:


> Hooooboy. That's a long drive. What a perfect opportunity to get some nighttime driving hours in. =)
> Please do square-1!! Either that or I'm going to have to go and buy a pyraminx.


 
We will only do the optional events (including square-1) if we find we're ahead of schedule and have time for them. No guarantees on those, I'm afraid. So if you want to do the optional events, be sure to help out with judging whenever you're given the chance!


----------



## tacgnol (Aug 29, 2011)

I'm definitely going.


----------



## Michael Womack (Sep 4, 2011)

hey im going see you all there


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 4, 2011)

I registered, because my chances have increased. I'll notify you if I can't go.


EDIT:  

I can't go anymore


----------



## hatter (Sep 13, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Keystone at the Crossing is where we had our previous (two) meetups, so yes, probably there  I wouldn't mind having a meetup in early October either




I agree. I haven't cubed since.. the last competition I went to (at IUPUI.. oh my goodness!).


----------



## Mikel (Sep 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> EDIT:
> 
> I can't go anymore, because my dad had a long talk with me doing stupid stuff like playing with cubes in my room for 30m at a time, running on the cross country team, playing baseball, and other things that are worthless in life. He says there's no point in going to competitions to lose to some fat 35 year old no-lifer with no job who lives with his mom who spends all day playing with cubes. I was told I need to focus on violin, because I need to become a professional in that (0% chance of happening, litteratly, I'm not even _that_ good).



Running cross country and playing baseball are worthless? Where is the logic in that?


----------



## TheJCube (Sep 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> lose to some fat 35 year old no-lifer with no job who lives with his mom who spends all day playing with cubes.



Ouch.


----------



## Anthony (Sep 17, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> He says there's no point in going to competitions to lose to some fat 35 year old no-lifer with no job who lives with his mom who spends all day playing with cubes.


 
I'm sensitive about my weight.


----------



## blah (Sep 17, 2011)

your dad's more asian than mine


----------



## JyH (Sep 17, 2011)

blah said:


> your dad's more asian than mine


 
This is the greatest post in Speedsolving history.


----------



## kprox1994 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm pretty much officially going! Darn school for giving me zero time to cube and go on speedsolving, won't be able to practice much until fall break.


----------



## TheMachanga (Sep 18, 2011)

blah said:


> your dad's more asian than mine


 
even more because we're mexican.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 18, 2011)

TheMachanga said:


> some fat 35 year old no-lifer with no job who lives with his mom who spends all day playing with cubes


 
So I'm curious - does anyone know of a cuber who actually fits that demographic (or even comes close)?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Sep 18, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> So I'm curious - does anyone know of a cuber who actually fits that demographic (or even comes close)?


 
Nope. Just more stereotypes that some people make up and assume to always be true.


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> So I'm curious - does anyone know of a cuber who actually fits that demographic (or even comes close)?


 
I have seen a few, there has been this one big guy who is in his 30's that has been at every Indiana comp I have been to. He has a lot of puzzles and I dont think he goes on the forums. Hes more of a collector then a speedcuber.


----------



## cuber952 (Sep 18, 2011)

emolover said:


> I have seen a few, there has been this one big guy who is in his 30's that has been at every Indiana comp I have been to. He has a lot of puzzles and I dont think he goes on the forums. Hes more of a collector then a speedcuber.


 
Is that guy Ben Beer?


----------



## emolover (Sep 18, 2011)

cuber952 said:


> Is that guy Ben Beer?


 
Possibly, he hardly talks to anyone since then only people he talks to in the comp is the people that go up to him and start a conversation.


----------



## hatter (Sep 21, 2011)

My fall break is october 13 and 14 (thursday and friday). A good day for a meetup for me would be saturday october 15th. 


Mike, James, jt (others) ? what do you guys think?


----------



## benskoning (Sep 21, 2011)

I will be there just dont exspect anything good in 3x3 I get 45.67 avrage.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 21, 2011)

hatter said:


> My fall break is october 13 and 14 (thursday and friday). A good day for a meetup for me would be saturday october 15th.
> 
> 
> Mike, James, jt (others) ? what do you guys think?


 
October 15th is Dayton, so I don't think that will work for us. Are you not coming to Dayton?



benskoning said:


> I will be there just dont exspect anything good in 3x3 I get 45.67 avrage.


That would make you good competition for my daughters. Rebecca averages about 50; Marie averages about 40.


----------



## hatter (Sep 21, 2011)

I didn't realize dayton was the 15th.. since that IS my fall break, I might be able to. I am taking the GRE the next weekend, though.. so I should *probably* study for that. I don't know. I will have to wait and see, I think.


really, any weekend would work for me because I go to indy for the weekends, anyway. I was just throwing out a date.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't want to pre-register yet because my dad hasn't told me whether or not I can go..... That and he STILL hasn't gotten me a 2x2 and 4x4 which would only cost him $6 (I'm supplying the rest of the money). Grrrrrrrrrr...................................................... If I do get those cubes (LanLan and ShengShou v3) Then I'll be doing :

3x3
3x3 One-Handed
3x3 Blindfolded
2x2
4x4

I'm looking forward to this


----------



## Togaman10 (Oct 11, 2011)

woot i going


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 11, 2011)

Finally got around to registering, hopefully I can get a lot of practice in this week.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2011)

God dammit! My State-level choir is having a performance on the 5th! Grrr. I hope another competition shows up around this area soon enough. Illinois, please?


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> God dammit! My State-level choir is having a performance on the 5th! Grrr. I hope another competition shows up around this area soon enough. Illinois, please?


 
I don't think there has been one in Chicago for a year or so. Somewhat surprising; considering how big the city is. Then again, it seems that the size of the city doesn't really matter when planning competitions.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 12, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I don't think there has been one in Chicago for a year or so. Somewhat surprising; considering how big the city is. Then again, it seems that the size of the city doesn't really matter when planning competitions.


 
Chicago is the 3rd most populous metro area in the country, yet there are more competitions in the Indianapolis metro area and it is 34th. St. Louis is 18th and there has never been a competition here. It all depends on who is willing to plan one I guess.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2011)

I hope one pops up soon enough. :/ Oh well, Now I don't have to rush my dad about buying a 2x2 and 4x4. Hehe, this gives me time to be sub-20, sub-40 OH, sub 2 BLD, Sub 2 4x4, and sub-6 2x2 xD


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 12, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> I don't think there has been one in Chicago for a year or so. Somewhat surprising; considering how big the city is. Then again, it seems that the size of the city doesn't really matter when planning competitions.


 
I don't know about Chicago, but expect one in Champaign-Urbana.


----------



## kprox1994 (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I don't know about Chicago, but expect one in Champaign-Urbana.


 
 Me like.


----------



## dfy98 (Oct 12, 2011)

I'm going...I don't think anyone really cares, but whatever...
My goals:
2x2 - sub 6.5 average
3x3 - sub 18 average
4x4 - sub 1:28 average
5x5 - sub 3:15 average
Pyraminx - sub 11 average
Square 1 - sub 1:00 average
3x3 OH - Sub 1:00 average


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I don't know about Chicago, but expect one in Champaign-Urbana.



Great! Can't wait! Only about 2 hours away as well.


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 12, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> I don't know about Chicago, but expect one in Champaign-Urbana.


 
Yay! Only about 2.5 hours away  Any idea on when it might be announced?


----------



## cuber952 (Oct 12, 2011)

Yup going to this for sure 
My goals:
2x2: sub 4 average
3x3: sub 12 average
4x4: sub 48 average
5x5: sub 1:30 average
7x7: sub 5 average
3x3 BLD: sub 1:30
3x3MBLD: Whatever i go for
Megaminx: sub 1:30 average
Magics: dont care at all
Pyraminx: Sub 6 average
3x3OH: sub 20 average


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Oct 12, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> Yay! Only about 2.5 hours away  Any idea on when it might be announced?


 
Don't know. It'll probably happen early next semester though.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2011)

Mike and/or Anthony: Has a ride for Anthony getting to Mike's house been worked out yet?

So I completely slacked in thinking about a meetup prior to this.

Now we've got 3 weeks until this happens, so what weekends are good for people? Count me out next weekend, I'll be in Chicago 

So the list of people I know in the area: Trevor Mahoney (emolover), Garret Shugart), Allison, JT, Mike (and the girls obviously ), Tristan (possibly, depends on the weekend).


----------



## insane569 (Oct 17, 2011)

im going
gonna be fun 
hopeing for a BLD success


----------



## emolover (Oct 17, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> So I completely slacked in thinking about a meetup prior to this.
> 
> Now we've got 3 weeks until this happens, so what weekends are good for people? Count me out next weekend, I'll be in Chicago



I would be available any of the next few weekends. 



fatboyxpc said:


> So the list of people I know in the area: Trevor Mahoney (emolover), Garret Shugart), Allison, JT, Mike (and the girls obviously ), Tristan (possibly, depends on the weekend).


 
You forgot Ryan Vall (iEnjoyCubing) aka the guy who failed at the plushy solve.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2011)

emolover said:


> You forgot Ryan Vall (iEnjoyCubing) aka the guy who failed at the plushy solve.


 
Hahaha oh his reaction to that was hilarious. I had no idea though he lived in the Indy area. It's been a bit since I've looked at the cubingusa map


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 17, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Hahaha oh his reaction to that was hilarious. I had no idea though he lived in the Indy area. It's been a bit since I've looked at the cubingusa map


 
I live ~10 minutes away from Mike and and within 5 minutes of walking distance from emolover. Atleast Denny gave me his plushie, can't believe I hit reset >.>

About the meetup, this weekend is fall break so I'm assuming some people won't be able to go. How about the week after next (October 29th)?


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing, I don't really know who you are but I'll be rooting for you to get a sub-20.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Oct 17, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> About the meetup, this weekend is fall break so I'm assuming some people won't be able to go. How about the week after next (October 29th)?


 
How is this weekend for everybody else?


----------



## hatter (Oct 17, 2011)

Since I slacked on registering for the gre.... I should be free every weekend until the comp.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 17, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Mike and/or Anthony: Has a ride for Anthony getting to Mike's house been worked out yet?



I think so. As long as nothing comes up at the last minute, I'll see you there.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 17, 2011)

Actually, for us, fall break is the October 29th weekend. And although we will be around that weekend, I'm not sure we'd be able to make it for a meetup that weekend, since Rebecca is having two birthday parties that weekend. We can see what you schedule and see if it's possible to make it, but no guarantees.

Actually, with the schedules my daughters have, it's probably best to just schedule something whenever you want, and we'll make it if we can. Our schedule is pretty hectic.


----------



## emolover (Oct 22, 2011)

Would anybody have any interest in buying a maru 5x5 off of me? I would sell it for $20.

Or I would trade it along with a maru 4x4 that is heavily used(1500+ solves) that still manages to not misalign and is extremely fast. I would trade both of these for anyones c4u gigaminx as long as you haven't messed with it to the point where you tried to mod it, and it made it worse. (I did that to mine)


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 23, 2011)

So is the October 29th date set for the meetup; or are we not having one? 

Also, goals for comp:

-Sub-21 average (3x3)
-Sub-5 single and sub-6.5 average (2x2)
-Sub-2 single and sub 2:15 average (4x4)
-Sub-10 single and sub-12 average (Pyraminx)
-Sub-20 single and sub-30 average (Clock) - If held
-Sub-1.5 single and sub-2 average (Magic)
-Sub-4 single and sub-4.5 average (Master Magic)


----------



## Jaycee (Oct 23, 2011)

^ Wow, if I were going I'd have the same goals for 2-4 except I'd want only a sub-23 average (3x3). >.>


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 23, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> ^ Wow, if I were going I'd have the same goals for 2-4 except I'd want only a sub-23 average (3x3). >.>



It's too bad you can't go 

There has been an unofficial announcement about a competition in Champaign/Urbana to be scheduled for some time early next year - so maybe you can go to that one.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Oct 31, 2011)

Only 5 more days  A few things:

-I actually scrambled my Master Magic, and haven't been able to fix it. Would someone be able to help me with this?
-I will be selling the cubes listed in this thread. If you are interested in any of them, contact me soon so I can save them for you.


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 1, 2011)

So i heard that BigGreen is going to this.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 1, 2011)

BigGreen said:


> So i heard that BigGreen is going to this.


 
:Q_______________


----------



## MovingOnUp (Nov 2, 2011)

Hmm.. Can I borrow a 2x2 if mine doesn't come in on time? It's supposed too come in time but you know how those things are


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 2, 2011)

Sorry I haven't really planned a meetup, guys. I know I was one of the driving forces of it from the get-go. I talked to Tristan (Thrawst) about it at Dayton Fall 2011 and realized that we really only had a few weeks left. I had plans for all the this weekend, so I basically stopped planning it out.

On that note: Hope to have fun Saturday!


----------



## emolover (Nov 2, 2011)

MovingOnUp said:


> Hmm.. Can I borrow a 2x2 if mine doesn't come in on time? It's supposed too come in time but you know how those things are


 
Sure you can borrow one of my 2x2's. 

I have:

Black LanLan 
White LanLan rounded centres
White LanLan normal
White Shenshou rounded centres
White type C(My competition cube)
White V-cube rounded centres

I also have a few other crap 2x2's that I doubt you would want to use.

--------------------------------

Also, does anyone know the name of the man who sold these really strange but very good quality stickers at the most recent Dayton Ohio comp? He mostly stayed in the back of the room and was kind of quite. I would say he was in his mid 30's will brown hair and he had a beard.

Who is this guy? I want buy 2x2 through 7x7 stickers from him.


----------



## jms_gears1 (Nov 2, 2011)

emolover said:


> Also, does anyone know the name of the man who sold these really strange but very good quality stickers at the most recent Dayton Ohio comp? He mostly stayed in the back of the room and was kind of quite. I would say he was in his mid 30's will brown hair and he had a beard.
> 
> Who is this guy? I want buy 2x2 through 7x7 stickers from him.


idk his real name. But on the forums he goes by radmin.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 2, 2011)

His name is Bill Harding, he's a cool guy. Unfortunately he is not registered (for the comp) right now.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 2, 2011)

Hope you guys have fun at this one. I have a different competition to attend this Saturday.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 2, 2011)

ShadenSmith said:


> Hope you guys have fun at this one. I have a different competition to attend this Saturday.


 
Hope you have fun (and do well) at that one! Looking forward to hearing about you going to world championships. We'll miss you.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 5, 2011)

It's finally here  Been waiting for this for months, knew about it a few months before it was even announced! See everyone tomorrow


----------



## insane569 (Nov 5, 2011)

alot of people attending
gonna be a big comp


----------



## JackJ (Nov 5, 2011)

John Brechon said BigGreen sub 10 avg'd. wat


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 6, 2011)

JackJ said:


> John Brechon said BigGreen sub 10 avg'd. wat



With a 7.41 single!

Ok, so I did kinda bad in comp, but details and stuff:

-Only 2 rounds of 3x3. sadface. Didn't make it to the 2nd round because I got two +2s and two other bad solves.
-2x2 was ok. I really don't care about it.
-4x4 average was terrible, DNF and a 3:30 solve because I messed up parity and had to do the whole cube over again. Did have a good single though, 1:42.
-Pyraminx was ok, I forget if I got a sub-10 single or not.
-Magic was terrible. DNF and two 3s.
-Master magic was ok. Average was around 4.8.

Not related to me:

-BigGreen is amazing at Roux.
-Anthony had a nice 7.69 (not exactly sure on the time) single.
-No optional events (clock) 
-Sold a bunch of cubes I was looking to sell, made like $40.
-Venue was very nice. The pizza being brought in was very convenient.

Will add more if I think of any.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 6, 2011)

^ What was your best 3x3 average?


----------



## BigGreen (Nov 6, 2011)

dnf'd second round of 2x2 and did poorly second round 3x3


----------



## JyH (Nov 6, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> -BigGreen is amazing at Roux.



-fazrulz is amazing at CFOP.

Was BigGreen's average on video?

-bill wang sucks at EG.


----------



## Hershey (Nov 6, 2011)

High 9 second average or low 9 second average?


----------



## NeedReality (Nov 6, 2011)

Fun competition - was awesome being able to see BigGreen dominate in the first round of 3x3. I don't think many people were expecting him to pull out a 7 so quickly (Anthony got one too in the second round if I remember correctly).

I can no longer say my official 3x3 solves do not accurately represent my ability as I got a 10.81 single and 14.17 average; now I just need to get faster so I can complain again. I failed pretty bad at Pyraminx and BLD, but all my other events pretty much made up for it.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 6, 2011)

JyH said:


> Was BigGreen's average on video?



No.



Jaycee said:


> ^ What was your best 3x3 average?



Around 23 seconds :/


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm surprised this hasn't been noted already: Andrew Kang's "Roux Inspection" joke does not apply to BigGreen. On a handful of his solves he looked and was done in just a few seconds (certainly under 5 seconds). It almost appeared as if he picked it up, look at the back face, set it back down. Watching him was a lot of fun.

DYK's:

- I officially have the coolest Hughey nickname
- Hughey family finally didn't take the podium in master magic
- Tristan has formed a habit of getting little sleep before competitions

I might post more if I can think of any, but at the moment I'm out of ideas.


----------



## benskoning (Nov 6, 2011)

It was a very good comp


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

BigGreen's average in the first round was 9.65.

Sorry to not have up live results; we seem to have had some problems with the scripts.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 7, 2011)

Mike Hughey said:


> BigGreen's average in the first round was 9.65.
> 
> Sorry to not have up live results; we seem to have had some problems with the scripts.



The results at the moment are glitching. Specifically, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, BLD, Multi BLD, and Megaminx.


----------



## Jaycee (Nov 7, 2011)

Can I have a link to any results that are up? Nothing on the WCA website yet. 

EDIT. Nevermind. Found them. :fp

EDIT2 : iEnjoyCubing, I know I could've asked, but I just accidentally found your WCA profile. >.>


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Nov 7, 2011)

Jaycee said:


> EDIT2 : iEnjoyCubing, I know I could've asked, but I just accidentally found your WCA profile. >.>



I need to edit that in my profile here.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 7, 2011)

iEnjoyCubing said:


> The results at the moment are glitching. Specifically, 4x4, 5x5, 7x7, BLD, Multi BLD, and Megaminx.


 
I think we've got them mostly corrected now. Please let me know if you see any other problems there. Hopefully we'll have results properly posted tomorrow (well, later today).


----------



## Mikel (Nov 7, 2011)

This competition was so fun! Every single goal I set for myself I completely obliterated. The most surprising one was my 4x4 single. My "at home" personal best time was only 1:16, and I got a 1:18 on my second solve!


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 10, 2011)

Results are up. Let me know if you see any mistakes. (Besides Mike's MultiBLD result.)


----------



## TheJCube (Nov 12, 2011)

My 3x3 first solve in the first round is actually 12.63, not 12.66.
My last solve in 2x2 second round is 15.46, not 15.48 (like it matters)

DYK:
-Anthony sat in my seat for most of the competition?
-Some person broke my master magic, so I had to rush to string it back together?
-Staring at the celing while solving is a bad idea?
-John doesn't like sushi?
-I pwned John at Magic?
-1.69?
-John sucks at throwing?
-Cube towers fail?
-Wasabi makes you faster?

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Ilkyoo Choi (Nov 12, 2011)

TheJCube said:


> My 3x3 first solve in the first round is actually 12.63, not 12.66.
> My last solve in 2x2 second round is 15.46, not 15.48 (like it matters)
> 
> Will check and let you know.


----------



## Brest (Nov 12, 2011)

Was there any videos recorded, other than BigGreen vs Anthony and Thrawst's?


----------



## TheJCube (Nov 12, 2011)

There is mine.
(This is also proof of the 12.63)


----------



## Anthony (Nov 12, 2011)

Brest said:


> Was there any videos recorded, other than BigGreen vs Anthony and Thrawst's?



There's this, but it's really only worth the novelty of having it on video because it's from decently far away.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 13, 2011)

Ilkyoo Choi said:


> TheJCube said:
> 
> 
> > My 3x3 first solve in the first round is actually 12.63, not 12.66.
> ...


 
I checked the scoresheets, and your 3x3x3 first solve in the first round is clearly recorded as 12.66, not 12.63. And your last solve in the 2x2x2 second round is clearly recorded as 15.48, not 15.46. I also noticed that you have the habit of initialing the first solve and then drawing an arrow down through the others (which is what you did on both of these sheets). Next time, please consider initialing after each solve, and checking the times before you do so, so you can correct any mistakes. Situations like this is what that is for. I have often noticed mistakes and had them corrected before initialing when I was competing.

Note too that video evidence is specifically disallowed by the rules to change a time. So I'm afraid there's nothing that can be done. I'm glad they're relatively minor errors.

(I would also like to point out that neither of these times were entered by my "kid judges" - both were written by quite experienced cubers. In a long day of cubing like this was, it's easy for anyone to make a simple mistake entering numbers.)


----------



## TheJCube (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, I understand. The times are completely fine to me.
I will keep in mind to sign each square on its own next time.


----------



## Brest (Nov 18, 2011)

TheJCube said:


> There is mine:
> 
> 
> Spoiler


Justin Badua - 3x3x3 13.85 av5 & 4x4x4 1:04.72 single


Spoiler



1st solve - 12.66


Spoiler



R' F2 L2 F' L' U B2 D2 F U' F L2 U2 B' R D L

U2 R U' x U x D // cross
U2 R U' R' U2 L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U2' R' U R // 3rd pair
y' U2 R U' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U L U2 L' U2 r U' r' U' L U r U r' L' U' // PLL
alg.garron.us

12.66sec : 67htm/5.29tps : 73etm/5.77tps


2nd solve - 13.59


Spoiler



B F2 U' B2 L R2 U2 B L B L2 U2 B' D2 U B R'

y // inspection
U' D R' R2 y r' R x' D' // cross
U' R U' R' U R U' R' U R U R' // 1st pair
L' U2 L y' R U2' R' L U' L' // 2nd pair
U2 R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U2 R U' R' // 4th pair
U F U R U' R' F' // EO
U R U R' U R U2' R2' U' R U' R' U2' R // CO
U2 L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2' U L // PLL
alg.garron

13.59sec : 75htm/5.52tps : 85etm/6.25tps


3rd solve - 14.44
D U R2 B2 U F' U L' R2 B2 L' B' L' R F2 L U2 B U

4th solve - 16.91


Spoiler



D F2 D2 U2 F' U' L' D' R' U F L' B F' D2 R' U

D' L U' l F U' x' R R2' u R' // cross
U R U2' R' U' y R' U' R // 1st pair
U2 y' R' U2 R L' U L // 2nd pair
R' U R U2 R U R' U2' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U2' R U2 R' U' R U' R' U2' R U R' // 4th pair
U R' F R' F' R2 U2' y l' U l F' // OLL
U R' U R' U' y R R2' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U2' // PLL
alg.garron

16.91sec : 80htm/4.73tps : 96etm/5.68tps


5th solve - 13.53


Spoiler



F L2 U B' R' B U2 F' L' D' B U F2 D R F R'

y // inspection
F U R' F U2 x U2 x D' // cross
R U' R' U' y L U L' // 1st pair
U R U' R' y' L U L' // 2nd pair
R U' R' R U R' U' R U R' U2' y R U R' // 3rd pair
y' R U' R' U' y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' U3 F (R U R' U')2 F' // OLL
U' R' U R' U' y R' F' R2 U' R' U R' F R F U' // PLL
alg.garron

13.53sec : 70htm/5.17tps : 79etm/5.84tps


4x4x4 2nd solve - 1:04.72


Spoiler



All notation is SiGN
Scramble with White on U & Green on F
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]HTM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]

D' B' R2 F2 L' u' L2 D2 u R2 B2 f' F D L R2 B R D2 u2 U' B2 u' U2 r' D' r2 D B2 f2 F2 r D f F L' f D L r'

x y2 // inspection
centres (~15sec : 36htm/2.40tps : 46etm/3.07tps)
D' (r l) z r' x' // yellow
r U l' U' l U2 r' (z' x') U' r' z U' l' U2 l z // white
F x' r' x' // green
r U' r' F x' U2 l' U r U2 l l2' U2 l // orange
x' U' r U r' // red/blue
edges (~28sec : 61htm/2.18tps : 86etm/3.07tps)
U' U 3l y' U' y2' U R U' R' u // RW WG OY
x2 U2' (z x') U R' U' // BO
(x2' z)R U' R' // BW
y U x2 U2' x2' U y u' R' F z' R' u' R' R2 U' R' U y' R' U R u // RG
(x' y') 3l U (z y) U x2 3l2 y U y u' // YB GO RY
x2 U' 3r' U L U' (x' y') U y' U R U' R' u // YG BR
y' R' F z' R' u' R U' R' U y' R' U R u // OW BY
3x3x3 (~22sec : 85htm/3.86tps : 94etm/4.27tps)
z' U' x' U' R U 3l x' y' U R2' D' // cross
U2' L U' L' R' U2 R U F U F' // 1st pair
U' R U2 R' U L U L' // 2nd pair
U' 3l 3l' R' U2 R U' y L' U L // 3rd pair
U' R U R' U' y' R' U2 R U2 R' U R // 4th pair
F R U R' U' F' // EO
U2' R U R' U R U2 R' // CO
(R2 r2) U2 (R2 r2) u2 (R2 r2) u2 // permutation parity
U2' R2 U R U R' U' R' U' R' U R' U // PLL

alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations

64.72sec : 182htm/2.81tps : 226etm/3.49tps








Anthony said:


> There's this, but it's really only worth the novelty of having it on video because it's from decently far away.
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Anthony Brooks - 10.16 av5


Spoiler



1st solve - 7.59


Spoiler



B' D' R U' B D R U2 F D' U' R' F2 L B2 F U2

x y2 // inspection
D R2' F2 D2 // cross
U y' L' U L // 1st pair
U R' U R U' R U R' // 2nd pair
y R U R' U' R U R' // 3rd pair
y U' R U R' U' R U R' // 4th pair
L U L' U L U2' L' // OLL
R' U R' U' R' U' R' U R U R2 U' // PLL
alg.garron

7.59sec : 50htm/6.59tps : 56etm/7.38tps


2nd solve - 10.36
F D2 U' F2 L' D' F R2 F U' B R D U2 L' D2 B' R2

3rd solve - 10.80


Spoiler



R' F2 L' F2 U2 F D2 R' U' F' U F U' F' L' D' F2

x y2 // inspection
D R2 D U L F' // cross
y' U2' R U' R' L' U' L // 1st pair
U' y R U R' U2' R U R' // 2nd pair
y U' R U R' U2 R U' R' // 3rd pair
L U' L' U L U' L' // 4th pair
r U R' U' r' F R F' // OLL
U R' U R R' U R U2' R' F R U R' U' R' F' R2 U // PLL
alg.garron

10.80sec : 62htm/5.74tps : 68etm/6.30tps


4th solve - 9.33


Spoiler



U F2 D' F' D2 B2 D R2 B F U R D2 L2 F' D' R2 D'

x y // inspection
R' F D F' // cross
y U' L U L' // 1st pair
U' y' L U2 L' U' L U L' // 2nd pair
U' R U' R' U' R' U' R // 3rd pair
U' U2 R U2' R' U y' R' U' R // 4th pair
U' R' U' R y' l U' R' F R U l' // OLL
R2 u' R U' R U R' u R2 y R U' R' U2 // PLL
alg.garron

9.33sec : 57htm/6.11tps : 65etm/6.97tps


5th solve - 11.31


Spoiler



F2 D R2 U2 L2 R2 F D' L D' U' R2 U F2 L F D' L2 U'

x y' // inspection
L F' U y F' D R' L2' // cross
U U' L' U L U2 L U L' // 1st pair
U' R' U' R U' R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U2' R' U2 R R' R U' R' // 3rd pair
U' L' U L U2' L' U L // 4th pair
U F' (L' U' L U)2 F // OLL
U' R U' R' U' R U R D R' R R' U' R D' R' U2 R' U2' // PLL
alg.garron

11.31sec : 72htm/6.37tps : 76etm/6.72tps






Tristan Wright - "Official Best 3x3x3 & 4x4x4" (Indiana 2011)


Spoiler






Spoiler










3x3x3 - 11.81


Spoiler



D U R2 B2 U F' U L' R2 B2 L' B' L' R F2 L U2 B U

x' // inspection
D2 L2 (y' x) R' x' L // cross
L' U L // 1st pair
U R U' R' U R' U' R // 2nd pair
U R U' U' R' U L U L' // 3rd pair
U' y L' U' L U' L' U L // 4th pair
U' r' U' r R' U' R U r' U r // OLL
R' U2 R U2' l' U l U R' U' l' U' R2 // PLL
alg.garron

11.81sec : 56htm/4.74tps : 61etm/5.17tps


4x4x4 - 56.59


Spoiler



All notation is SiGN
Scramble with White on U & Green on F
Rotations may not be actually what was performed
Move counts are estimated using [wiki]HTM[/wiki] & [wiki]ETM[/wiki]

U B U2 B2 D U2 L u' f F' u f r2 u U' B L B2 F2 D2 B' F' L2 R2 D2 r' D' L' B D2 r f' u' B L' r' u r' R U'

y2 x // inspection
// centres (~11sec : 29htm/2.64tps : 36etm/3.27tps)
U r' d' z' // blue
U' l U2' r' (z x') U l' (y' x') r U2 l' // green
U (y x2') r U' (r' l') // white
x2' l' U' r U2 l' U2 l // red
x' F' U l' U2 r // yellow/orange
// edges (~20sec : 45htm/2.25tps : 57etm/2.85tps)
// OB free
x' U' R' U2 F' (y' x') u // RW
y' R U' R' u' // OW
y2 U' 3d' L' U L y' u' // GO
(x y') U R U' l // BY
(y x') U' R U' R' u // YO
L' U' L u' // GW
z2 U' 3l u // YG
L' U L u' // RG
y U' 3d' L' U L u' // RB
y' R U2' R' u // YR/BW
// 3x3x3 (~26sec : 81htm/3.12tps : 94etm/3.62tps)
(x2 z) U' U (y' z) 3l U' y 3r' U' L U' (y x) U R' U2 3l U' 3l' U 3l y U U' 3r U2' 3r' // Xcross
y U U' R U' U2 R' U2 L' U' L // 2nd pair
U' y U' R U' 3l U' R' U 3l' // 3rd pair
U2 y' R U' R' // 4th pair
U2' R U R' U R U' R' U R U' R' U R U2 R' // OLL
U2 y (r2 R2') U2 (r2 R2') u2 (r2 R2') u2 // permutation parity
R' U L' U2 R U' R' U2 R L U // PLL

56.59sec : 155htm/2.74tps : 187etm/3.30tps

alg.garron: with annotations / without annotations






Thanks to Mike Hughey for the 4x4x4 scrambles.


----------

